# Excel-Makro: Zellen-Inhalt in die darüberliegende Zelle hinzufügen



## Rojomo (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo *,

ich bin ein absoluter Neuling in der Excel-Makro-Programmierung....

Ich habe ungefähr folgendes Szenario:

A B C D E F G H J
1 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
2 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
3 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
4 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
5 eee
6 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
7 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
8 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
9 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
10 eee
11aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
12aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj

Das Excel-Makro soll nun die in die nächste Zeile gerutschten e's finden und in die Zelle der darüberliegenden e's hinzufügen. Anschließend sollen die leeren Zeilen gelöscht werden. Das Ergebnis soll also folgendermaßen aussehen:

A B C D E F G H J
1 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
2 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
3 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
4 aaa bbb ccc ddd eeeeee fff ggg hhh jjj
5 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
6 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
7 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
8 aaa bbb ccc ddd eeeeee fff ggg hhh jjj
9 aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj
10aaa bbb ccc ddd eee fff ggg hhh jjj

Ich hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann?

Viele Grüße
Ronni


----------



## Zvoni (27. Oktober 2008)

Um in deinem Beispiel oben zu bleiben:

```
For i=12 to 2 Step-1

If Tabelle1.Cells(i,1)="eee" then
Tabelle1.Cells(i-1,5)=Tabelle1.Cells(i-1,5) & Tabelle1.Cells(i,1)
Tabelle1.Rows(i).Delete
End IF

Next
```


----------



## Rojomo (27. Oktober 2008)

Vielen, vielen Dank! 
Das war der richtige Ansatz und ich habe mein Problem gelöst   .


----------

